# Wild Side Releases New Catalog



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With more than 7,000 stock designs and an inventory more than 10 million transfers, you can find a transfer for any niche or occasion at The Wild Side. 

New designs are added throughout the year; however, a new 356-page catalog recently has been released allowing you to have a handy reference at your fingertips to use when Internet access is unavailable or inconvenient. 

This full-color book of designs features 33 categories and more than 1,000 new designs have been added for 2015. All products are proudly produced in the United States. To receive a printed version via mail costs $50, which is refunded on the first order. To order the catalog, call (881) 837-5000; (800) 421-3130; fax: (818) 365-6667; [email protected] Side.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

